# Dudas: Cálculo de parámetros de sensor piezoeléctrico para simulación pspice.



## yopicuo (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando una pequeña aplicación para poder medir diferencias de presión dentro de una tubería y voy a emplear sensores piezoelectricos, los cuales me gustaría poder simular en el pspice para ver la respuesta del circuito a diferentes entradas de presión.

En diferentes bibliografías, por ejemplo:
de Texas Instruments: http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sloa033a/sloa033a.pdf
ó de la propia wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectric_sensor
ó de Ramón Pallás: http://www.investigacion.frc.utn.edu.ar/sensores/Tutorial/TECNO4.pdf

 El sensor piezoelectrico es equivalente a una fuente de tensión en serie con un condensador y en paralelo con una resistencia. Ó como una fuente de corriente en paralelo con un condensador y una resistencia. 







​
Ó en el caso de alta frecuencia como un circuito resonante serie RLC en paralelo con un condensador.



​
Para poder simularlo en el pspice quisiera poder calcular esos valores de condensadores, bobinas y resistencias.

De la bibliografía que he mirado, soy capaz de obtener la tensión (V) en borne del cristal en función de la fuerza aplicada. Además de la misma forma es posible calcular la carga eléctrica (q) del mismo, de modo que finalmente se supone que puedo hallar el valor de ese condensador equivalente, en paralelo. V=Q/C. *¿Es correcto?*

Se supone que el valor de esas resistencia en paralelo es muy elevado, pero *¿cuanto de elevado? ¿en base a que parámetros del cristal se puede calcular?*

En el caso de estar con alta frecuencia y a partir de la frecuencia natural de resonancia del cristal, como podría calcular los valores RLCs y Cp(paralelo) del circuito.



Bueno, si alguien sabe algo de tema le agradecería que lo comentara.
Un saludo y gracias por todo..

PD: He buscado en el foro, pero en los post relacionados con piezoeléctricos en ninguno se hablaba de la simulación o el cálculo de los parámetros.


----------



## yopicuo (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola, hace unos días colgué el siguiente post... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ensor-piezoelectrico-simulacion-pspice-29503/

cómo no se si es el sitio mas indicado lo comento en esta sección...

Quisiera poder simular solo el piezoeléctrico.. para ver su comportamiento y poder compararlo con la respuesta cuando se pone como entrada para un amplificador de carga (transimpedancia)...

bueno un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2010)

Combiné los dos temas y los dejé en Software de Simulación.

Saludos


----------

